# Growing organic vegetables



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi guys I know you have a gardening section but I am not into gardening per se, but over the last few months have started getting quite passionate about growing my own organic vegetables - now as I am not a keen gardener I am really total novice so thought with everyones tips, etc on this I could pick up so veg growing lessons for free


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Nikki - most of the gardening chat seems to be veggie orientated. So check it out!

I teach gardening (veggie and otherwise) so ask away!

Cathy


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Good Idea for a veg thread Nikki !  

This is my 3rd year growing veg, the first was just in the borders of my small garden.  last year I had a large patch in the new garden but found it really hard to keep weeded.  This year I have some raised beds with more planned for next year !  My greenhouse is full of goodies too !  My neighbour has a fab veg garden and puts me to shame really


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

What would be the best thing to start off with if you've never grown anything in your life?  

Jennifer I know you said in a past thread this is the wrong time of the year to start - is it different times of the year for different veg?  Sorry may be a stupid question!


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi Nikki,

i 'll tell you what you could try now if you're itching to get going!

If you start off some potatoes and carrots in pots you could have them for Christmas Day!

You need to chit some potatoes. Use a few new pots from the shops. Leave them on a cool windowsill for about 4 weeks until they start to sprout and then put them in a really big pot - as deep as you can find. Cover the potatoes with about 3 inches compost. As they start to grow through the compost, every so often add a bit more compost to bury the leaves. You'll need to protect the pot from frost. If you don't have a greenhouse/conservatory a south facing wall and a piece of horti fleece should do (unless you live in the north of Scotland or something!) by Christmas you should have a little crop of potatoes.

With the carrots, just buy a packet of early carrots (Amsterdam Forcing or Early Nantes are best) and sprinkle the seed over another deep pot. If you do have a greenhouse etc they'll grow better, but the way our weather is, you'll find they do OK outside. Protect them just like the potatoes.

You could also do a quick crop of lettuce and radishes now. Radish only take about 6 weeks to mature so no probs and they're childs play!

Spend the winter deciding what you want to grow and ordering seeds (you can do it online) Most things are started off in spring and it always seems that May is really busy. This time of year is mostly harvesting, but you can grow things like lettuce most of the year if you use cloches etc.

Hope that helps,

Cathy


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks Cathy, thats great advice, how amazing will it be to have veg on the Xmas table I've grown.

How about chilli plants?  Sorry if thats the wrong wording for them - I love chilli's.

Can you recommend any good veg planting books?

Also herbs - are they best to grow outside in our weather?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Nikki - I am not sure where you live but I have some spare Chilli plants !  They are a bit big to post but if you are not too far away I would be happy to get some to you somehow !!!

There is a great magazine out monthly called Kitchen Garden.  It gives you a planting guide each month so you know what to put in.  I have had a subscription now for 2 years and it has taught me all i know !

Also, I grow my Christmas new potatoes in buckets with a couple of holes in the bottom.  More recently i have bought plastic storage boxes from B&Q (about £4 for 5) and use them in the greenhouse for tomatoes, peppers, aubergines etc as they make better use of space than buckets !  I put my spuds in this morning and am doing carrots this afternoon.

Today i harvested a couple of courgettes (i got some in my organic veg box from the local farm too so i have tonnes now !), a few tomatoes, red, green and unusual black peppers, some french beans and lettuce !!!  Every time i get food from the garden i run in proudly showing it all off to my dp and the boys squealing WOW LOOK !!!  Saddo 

Once you get the bug Nikki you will be the same 

Don't forget "The Real Good Life" on sunday teatime on ITV !  They are a weird bunch but i am really addicted to that programme !


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Jennifer thats really really sweet of you but I am Nottingham so I think (bad at geography) you are quite far away aren't you - I may be wrong!

The Real Goodlife - I cannot wait to see it again, enjoyed it so much last week - couldn't believe that richer family with the 2 teenage boys - the dad was, well  , all he was bothered was about making booze!

Thanks for the mag tip, going into town on Sunday so will have a nose in WH Smiths.

I was waffling to DH this morning about the veg and he just just huffed, think because he is the gardener in the family he see me as stealing his garden!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I know what you mean about that bloke in Goring on Thames (I used to live in the next village, Streatley !)  He is such an   AND THEIR KIDS ARE SOOOOO LAZY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  They'd get a slap if they lived in my house !  Can't wait to see it tomorrow !

I am lucky coz I am in charge of the garden so I can do what I like, as long as he is allowed to keep a lawn to mow


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I can't wait either, but especially because they will be having the veg growing problems I wil have as a newbie to it all.

When can you start the chilli plant from seed?


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Normally you'd start chillies off in about March to put outside but you could try some on a windowsill now . The warmth and light of a windowsill might be OK for them and if you pick a small variety like Bell Boy they shouldn't get too big.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

DH put a no no on any veg being planted at the mo, he had a bit of a hump about it when we were looking round B&Q    Willl have to work on involving him or something I think!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I think its March.  Most things can be started off March/April.  The garden centres still have their seeds in so you could go and buy some and study the labels if you are desperate to get started !!!

In Sept Issue of Kitchen Garden they have some starter plants of spring veg like PSB (purple sprouting brocolli), cabbage and kale and onions which you can order now for delivery end Aug, beg Sept. Harvesting from early spring.  Also, The Fruit and Vegetable Company have put a brochure in there and have New Potatoes which can be planted out now for harvest in 8/10 weeks time   I have orderd a load of starter plants and onion sets which I am sharing with a friend.

Jennifer xx

ps - apparently you can plant chard now or even in Sept and the crops will stand well over winter !


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll get that and leave it around for DH to flick through, at least he might feel involved a bit.  

Are those mini poly tunnel greenhouses worth getting (we donn't have green house)?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Definately, you will be able to start things off outside a bit earlier next year.  I had one to start with (our local pub landlord uses it now !)  My friend got one this year as its her first year growing veggies !  She is addicted now too !!!

If you get one, try to site it on a south facing wall for maximum benefit.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Nikki - Gardeners World Special tonight - vegetable growing !!!  8.30 bbc2


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Jennifer thanks for that will have to watch it


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

best check time, might be 8 - mind has gone blank !


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Only lasted half way through it as was more on the background of the veg than the growing - although, the Welsh gentleman's veg were very impressive - his chilli's - OMG how amazing did they look - guarantee my first chilli's are not going to look like that!


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

My Dh was never interested in gardening but then he tasted his first 'real' new potatoes and was hooked. He likes all the destructive stuff - digging, pruning, strimming, burning but hes not interested in planting etc! Each to their own!


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Cathy my DH does all the gardening and loves it - me wanting to grow veg is encrouching on his territory


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Nikki - Have you thought of growing veg in pots ?  My friend has done that this year and has grown lots of things.
Did you see The Real Good Life on sunday !  That bloke from Goring is such a pratt - her gets right up my nose.  The young couple are doing soooo well though !  They are great !


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh no I forgot it was on   I had a bit of a    weekend so wasn't thinking straight - damn - was it a good one.

Have thought about pots - My MIL has a plastic mini polytunnel on 3 shelves (don't know how else to explain it), DH is going to nab it for me  .  I know come spring I'll be assualting you with so many questions   you'll run and hide from me


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Does anyone know how to deter caterpillars ?  I have some broccoli plants that have had their leaves virtually stripped. I took off all that I could see by hand, and relocated them to the wood across the road, but there are more on there again.


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

The best thing to do (too late for you now - sorry!) is to net the brassicas when you plant them with a net with v small holes. that way those pesky cabbage white butterflies can't get in to lay the eggs that become the caterpillars. there isn't much you can do now except pick them off or try a bit of soapy water/ organic bug control which maight take out the small ones. If the damage isn't too bad the plants should recover once the caterpillars finish munching and hibernate.

theres no point trying to encourage them to eat something else cos would you leave your fave roast dinner once you'd started tucking in?!  

Cathy


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I forgot to record The Real Good Life yesterday   I was taping the whole series 

Did anyone else record it who could lend it to me - long shot i know but am soooo disappointed.  Or even give me a blow by blow account of what happened


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi everyone! Is there room for a wee one?









I've been growing my veggies for a few years now. I don't have an allotment or anything, just my back garden, but I can't half pack a lot of stuff in there! Growing veggies is smth I always wanted to do, and when I moved to my present home, I got my first garden, so I threw myself into it. My DH's Granddad used to be a keen gardener (he had to give up due to ill health), but he still know loads and has become our own personal Percy Thrower / Tutor!

I didn't start off organic, but I am now and I haven't settled into a routine selection of crops yet... I'm still trying new stuff every year, but here are some of our favourites:

Carrots, onions, brocolli (tenderstem and purple sprouting and I've done Calabrese as well), Cabbages (white, red, cavolo nero, Bok Choi), Beans (French, Blue, Runner and Broad), Peas & Mange Tout (Ohhh... I just eat 'em out of the pod while I'm pottering about out there! Cauliflower, Swede, Khol Rabi, Sweetcorn, Artichokes, Asparagus, Parsnips, Radishes (we really only like the fat, red ones), lettuces (little gems), spring onions, tatties.

In the greenhouse, we've tried Aubergine, but neither of us really like it so that was only one year, and we've done tomatoes (favourites are Moneymaker and Cherry tumbler) and cucumbers (I LOVE petita).

We've also got an old apple tree (cookers) and a strwberry patch and some rhubarb.

I'm going to try a wee herb garden next year, I've got some weird and wonderful stuff to try (My Russian friend brought me a selection of seeds to try when she went home once) and I just bought the Jekka McViccar herb book to learn with. So I hope to have nice fresh herbs next year growing under my kitchen window.

Ohhhh... I know I'm going on - but I'm all exipitated now! I _never_ get to talk gardening with anyone! Just DH! Everyone else thinks I'm a boring old granny!









I've just got a new patio done (it was finished the day before yesterday... that's where my herb garden is going to go) so my greenhouse is in a right mess with all sorts of things crammed into it.  I'm going to clean that out and do onions from seed this year and sweetpeas for show (I'm not going to actually show them - I just want to see if I can grow them that way), so I'll start that at the beginning of October.

Okay - I'll shut up now... I've gone on for far too long already... well done if you're still reading!









Thanks Jennifer for telling me about this thread!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Corrrrrrrrr BG !!  I am glad I told you about this now - sounds like you need to get a lot of gardening off your chest 

Looking forward to veg gardening with you


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

*Jennifer* - I am a coiled spring - pent up with unspent gardening chatter like you wouldn't believe!


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

*Lorri* - Sorry to hear about your caterpillars but like CathyA saya, the best thing to do is to put fruit netting over them when you plant them out, which you can do next year.

In the meantime, what I did before I got my netting (or knew to use it) was going out every single evening and wiping the underside of every brassica leaf with some warm soapy water. It's a pain, but it works and you'll see all the wee eggies on there. I just wiped them off and the next night started again and they never got a chance to hatch so no caterpillars munching my crops!

I did feel a wee bit guilty about wiping out the butterfly population so I planted a few sacrificial plants in the corner and that kept my conscience at bay.


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Thanks for the tips !  I think it may be too late, not much leaf left on them now. I should have picked them off sooner.

I  have cherry tomatoes and beans too that I planted this year, and they are doing OK. I have an inherited herb garden, and am not sure exactly what everything is, its a bit neglected, as I haven't had a lot of time lately.  I have a tub with strawberries and a rhubarb and raspberry plant.  Everything that grows in my garden tastes soooo much better than anything I buy.

Got home tonight to discover that with all the rain, one of my apple trees has keeled over and is now looking very drunk, but not completely uprooted, so hopefull salvageable.

I am a relative newcomer to growing veggies, but feel so proud when I eat something I have grown.


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Ohhh Lorri - I would *kill* for a raspberry cordon! But DH refuses since he had to dig loads of blackberry plants out of the garden when we first moved in... They had just taken over and they were _everywhere_! I might have to sneak one in while his back is turned...


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Fab its like having my own gardening book on veggies  Dh isn't going to know what hit him when I start growing dinner like a pro 

Hey broodygirl


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Nikki

I've got a book that might be worth you reading.  It's called 'Notes from a Smallholding' by Chas Griffin. It's about a college lecturer from Nottingham who moves away in order to have 'The Good Life' style life.  He's a true believer in organic gardening and throughout the book gives hints and tips.  If you want I can lend it to you if you come to the meet (a bit of a bribe to get you there, lol!  )

Can any of you experts help me with my veg efforts, please?  My tomatoes were doing really well, but now seem to be splitting as they're ripening.  Also my cabbages are growing really s-l-o-w-l-y.  Any ideas?  Thank you!

Claire
x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Claire I would definately love to read that ty, sounds like it will get me even more obsessed with this   poor DH has not idea that I am going to destroy his garden


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

*Nikki *- Aloha! I'm stalking you!









*Claire* - I think that means that your tomatoes have got a bit dried out at some point. They need TONS of water and if you miss even one day you can get that splitting  and you need to give them tomato food as well once a week or so. Are they in the greenhouse?

As for the cabbages... what kind are they and what type of soil are they in? I like to put old leaves and trimings of veg under the row when I put them out. You could try giving them a little feed if they have a good enough root system. Have a look at the expected harvesting time, they might be a later variety it's still only August.

Hope that helps...


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hi greenies!

a little tip on the tom front. I've just got a greenhouse up on the allotment and have my toms in there. Now - unfortunaltely theres no water on the allotment other than off the greenhouse and shed rooves which makes you very water concious!

So - I got these big florists buckets from the tip - £1 for 12!. I drilled holes in them and sunk them halfway into the earth in the greenhouse. Then I half filled them with garden compost and topped them up with potting compost. The toms LOVE it! the garden compost holds the water really well and by now I should think that some of the roots will have come out of the bottom of the pots in to the soil. To cut a long story short I have mega toms with no splits or blossom end rot and i only water once every 2-3 days depending on the temp! Yippee!

Re the cabbages - they're really hungry feeders who need lots of nitrogen in the soil. Try tipping your grass clippings around them or putting a mulch of garden compost down - or both!! Also a feed of Sulphate of ammonia or dried blood will do the trick depending if youre organic or not (blood for the organics)

TTFN
Cathy


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Broodygirl & Cathy A thanks for that (extra bubble to you both!)  

Someone else said that the tomatoes may be splitting because of lack of water.  They are in the greenhouse, so haven't got the pleasure of all this rain   - saying that not all the plants are like this so maybe some have just been unlucky.   

The cabbages are in just 'normal' garden soil, although we did think we were enriching it by mixing a growbag into it.  I've also watered them with the feed I've been using for the tomatoes (tomato feed, but I do have some blood feed so I may start using that).  Some spinach grew in the same spot earlier this year, so maybe I should have gone for a bit of 'crop rotation'!  I'm not exactly sure what type of cabbages they are - they were bought from B&Q under their organic range.  I love all cabbage so it didn't really matter to me what type they were.  I will try to enrich the soil a bit more and see if they appreciate that.  

Thanks

Claire
x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Great to see this thread taking off !  I thought me and Nikki were the only ones !


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello again everyone,

I'm going to be doing my veggie list for next year soon... I'll need to get me thinking cap on about which new veg to grow... It would have to be smth I haven't done before... any ideas?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

what about cavolo nero ?  or bok choi ?  ermmmmmm  i can't think atm !  

I grew black peppers this year !  They are really good.  I went to the greenhouse yesterday and one of them is turning red !  I bet they are even better red !  Black Prince I think they were called


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

I've done both of those and they were really nice.    Used to grow peppers but I never ate them so it was a waste.    I'll need to look thru' some catalogues and see what I can come up with... I'll let you know.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

what about trying some of the unusual blue and red potatoes, or red, white and yellow carrots ?  You can get stripey beetroot too.  

Any ideas for fresh beetroot anyone ?  I have loads of it but have left it in the ground coz i can't decide what to do with it   Last year we roasted it like potatoes and they were gorgeous.  Much nicer than we expected.


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

*Jennifer *- Have you pickled any? I've also got a really nice recipe for beetroot salsa which goes with steak beautifully, and you can shred it or cube it into a salad, or even shred it and _fry_ it! It goes all crisy and crunchy and it's gorgeous as a garnish...

I did some stripey b/root last year and I still have some pickled - it was really cool! All red and white stripes! Very strange!  I've done red tatties, but never blue...  I don't eat 'em myself, but DH might be interested.

Blue tatties... what will they think of next?


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

awwwwwwwwww broody girl - looks like you beat me everytime   I shall be looking to you for lots of ideas in the spring 

I have ordered a load of red and white onions and a load of brassica plants to put in for the winter so expect loads of goodies in the early spring 

I love growing veggies   (saddo)


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

ps - I have given all my organic veggie mates lots of bubbles


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hi veggie gossipers 

i'm so  for the third night running a fox has been in our veggie patch (fenced but either jumping over or getting under a gap in the wire...) - he seem to have taken a liking to a particular end where the carrots are. although there are short bamboo canes sticking up covered by mesh (and as of last night lots of pr!ckly branches laying about) it seems to take great pleasure in rolling over the entire area and *flattening everything *  he's also dug up some onions...allright i can dig up the carrots that are ready although i would prefer to leave them in the ground, but our poor little carrot seedlings that were plented so we could have carrots for xmas have no hope  any ideas? so far from looking on the net it seems dh has to urinate around the area and not to use bonemeal (which i dont) do you think the council will do anything if i phone - we do have a big problem round here in any case but now they're wrecking my veggies i want to do something!

help!

kj x


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

*Jennifer* - You are not a saddo my lovely! It's those who don't grow veggies who are saddos!









*KJ* - Ohhh... I've not had that problem before... even tho' we have foxes here. They leave us wee presents on the lawn







and they dug up our poor wee rabbit when we buried him in the garden , but they leave the veggies alone...

Here's what I do with my carrots and I've never lost a single one yet:

I plant them in drills with about a little frame round them (about 30cm wide) and I have a wee 'guard rail' round them with 16 gauge wire. It's only short, about 30cm high, if that, and then I cover the sides (but not the top) with garden fleece (keeps the carrot fly off the seedlings... they only fly really close to the ground).

If your carrot enclosure is big enough for the fox to jump into, then maybe the fresh earth is just too tempting for him and he has to leave his scent there?







Especially if you have loads of foxes and they're vyiing for territory. Dh's pee would certainly help, although if you get him to splash it on his rhubarb instead, you might get a bumper crop! LOL!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I have been bad and have neglected to harvest my courgettes for a about a week.  Result - marrows which are the size of my leg from ankle to knee    

I have taken some pics and will post them on here when I work out how to


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

LOL!  I can't wait to see your mammoth courgettes!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

OMG I ordered 100 winter veg plants which were delivered on saturday, but we were not in.  So they sat at the post office until this morning and are very yellow.  Any advice to get them back on full form ?  Will they have been stunted enough to harm the crop later on ?

Did anyone see "the real good life" on sunday.  It was soooo sad that the nice young couple are having IF problems   I was so choked up when they talked about it.  It brings it home to me how hard IF is to deal with, and can happen to anyone.


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Jen - they'll be fine - just missed the sun on their backs! Give them a bit of a feed with something yummy and put them outside to recover - maybe somewhere out of full sun, just til they feel themselves again!

Cathy


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i missed the last 2 real good life prog's grrrrr i thought it might be finished now - d'ya know how many more episodes there are?

am jealous of the mammoth cougettes - mine have completely failed - think they have some sort of virus, am gonna diig them up later. butternut squash havent been up to much either - loads of foliage and flowers but no squashes 

we seem to have kept the fox away for the last 2 nights - as well as making the fence more secure (think he was getting under the netting) dh is sprinkling his wee all over the place every night, all round the fence and around the edge of the particular bed that the fox likes. so far seems to be working  have dug up all the carrots in any case so theres only the onions left and they havent done that well either so its no big loss if he digs them up. 
thinking about it, we have had quite a few disasters this year - think the dry weather in june didnt help when we were on hols.....sweetcorn are our big success - had the first one on fri - it was delicious!

right, off to dig!

kj x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Blimey I have so much catching up to do with this thread - I'll have a veg encyclopedia to go by come Spring


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

KJ - glad you've had a bad veggie year (if you know what I mean). thought it was just us.

The slugs ate my runner beans - twice! The carrots never germinated and the red onions are as small as the day i put them in!

If its any consolation or squash haven't made any fruit either, but i do have pumpkins coming out of my ears (thats how you'll recognise me Friday!  )

They always say that the new gardening year starts in the autumn so heres to a better one.

Cathy


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Here is a pic as promised.

The courgettes are next to normal size veggies 

Oh - Must have done it twice


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

And my ds with one !


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

OMG  stuffed marrows for you for the next few days then 

what can i plant now thats easy to grow for the winter season - thinking about Kale, anything lese i should consider, and where should i put it?
how do you all do your crop rotation - when do you 'rotate' Spring? i have got space in the carrot bed now but that will be the legume bed next year, is it ok to put the kale in there and then it'll be finished by the time i want to plant out next years beans etc. its all rather confusing, but then i'm easily confused - maths ans sequencing just aint my thang 

cathy my onions are really like small shallots - they were from seed tho...

kj x


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

KJ - think you'll be glad to know theres no hard and fast rules! Go with the flow!

Your Kale is a brassica and will ned lots of nitrogen so bung a bit of compost or something (grass clippings, rotted or otherwise) under the wee plants or seeds (bury the muck so the seeds toes don't touch it - they're very sensitive!). The legumes need little nitrogen - they have a quaint system of making their own so they will be fine after the kale has used all the supplies up. Thats why you usually do it the other way round - the peas make loads and the brassicas follow on and use it up.

The whole rotation thing is partly about what the plants before take or leave in the soil and partly about avoiding the build up of P&D. Sorry sounding a bit like a lecture now!   but the point is get to know your plants and then you know how to break the rules! One thing is - don't do carrots etc after you've put compost/ manure down. Leave it about 2 years or you'll get rude carrots like those ones on Thats Life!!

Cathy

PS - KJ just off to put the finishing touches to your plans!!


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Meant to say - Jennifer      .

Hope you like marrow!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Nope !  Don't like marrow at all !  Have given some away and fed the rest to our chickens


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

*Jennifer* -  Those are FANTASTIC! You should start growin fro competitions... or the Guniness book of records!


----------



## cathyA (Oct 14, 2004)

Hope the chickens like marrow


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

I like stuffed marrow ! Maybe I will try to grow some next year. Do slugs like courgettes/marrows, cos they loved my beans and the caterpillars gorged on my brocolli !  

KJ - I read somewhere recently that foxes hate the smell of humans, so spreading human hair helps (apparently), a bit more convenient than pee if you know a friendly barber !


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

*Jennifer* - Was it you who was asking about what to do with your bumper crop ofbeetroot? I found some really nice juicing recipes if you are interested and the bonus is that they are really good while TTC!


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Broodygirl - Yes, I have lots of beetroot ready to harvest !  Tonnes of the stuff


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Try this:

2 small beetroot
I carrot
2 apples

Scrub them and push them thru' a juicer, then dilute with 300ml of water and _viola_!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

i read that quickly and thought it said dilute with VODKA 

thanks for the hair tip lorri - will make friends with the haidressers down the road - saw mr fox in the patch several times last night while we were sitting out   but he thankfully seems to have stopped rolling about over everything

kj x


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

*KJ* -  You _could_ dilute it with vodka! How funny!


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi all

How are the veggies coming along?  I have to say I've been really pleased with my tomato crop this year.. what a pity they're one of the things I cannot abide now I'm pregnant!  My cabbages seem to be appreciating all the grass clippings I've been giving them too.  Still slow growing though, might have one ready for Xmas lunch at this rate!  

Anyway, I've a question for you experts - it's for a work colleague, because I've not had this problem.  Knobbly tomatoes...  What causes them?  Not sure what type of tomato they are, but normal salad type rather than beef or cherry.

Thanks

Claire
x


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi, I have just found you all and i need to know about my sweetcorn. I have grown them in the garden from seed and they are looking really good. Im worried i started them too late as there not ready yet.

Any tips on when they should be ready or have i missed it. Anything else that will help them grow. When do i know that there ready to be picked.

Im in to growing my own veg but still experimenting. I did tomatoes last year and they were really successful.

Any advice welcome,

Thanks,

Bronte xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Hi Bronte, I planted mine late too and they weren´t ready when i came to spain last week.

They are ready when the silks (tassles hanging off cobs) go brown.  peel back a bit of the outer leaves and press a kernel, if it oozes with sweet liquid then it is ready.  if it is watery then they are not ready and if it is thick and starchy then they are overdone.  Hope that helps.  I must admit, i always find it a bit tricky to tell


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Hi Jennifer, Thanks for the tips, The tassily bits are not brown yet so i will just see what happens.

Love Bronte xx


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

I will check mine tomorrow - I only just got home from spain and its a bit late


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Anyone any idea what is wrong with my tomatoes please ?  I have a few plants in the earth which have always done well so far, but now they are going from green to black and the leaves are unhealthy too. I have some in a tub on my patio, but they are fine. Is it a disease or soil quality ? I don't want to spray them,as I am trying to grow them organically.

Any help appreciated

Lx


----------



## Lorri (Apr 17, 2005)

Found out today they are going black because of the cold, phew !


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

glad to have found this group 

We have an allotment where we garden veggies organically. Rainbow crew laughed hysterically one year when I told them I ordered ladybirds to eat the blackfly. Laine was/is a sympathetic ear 

Fee xxxxxxxx


----------



## clairelh1 (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi Fee

I'm with you on the ladybird front.    I hung two ladybird feeders in my garden this year, it attracted them immediately and I can report that is was best year for lack of greenfly ever.  It may be coincidence, but for the tiny cost of the feeders - £2, it's kept my roses happy!  

Where did you order your ladybirds from?  I'd love to introduce more to my garden - although I'm guessing now isn't a good time.. 

Claire
x


----------



## Broodygirl (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi all!

*Claire* - Where did you get the ladybird feeders from?

*Fee* - WHere did you get the ladybirds from?

I'd LOVE more ladybirds in my garden!

I got my catalougue from DT Brown the other week and I still haven't had time to sit down and work out what to order!  I need to get out there and get my veggie patch dug over for winter.


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Right once Christmas is out the way I will be back on this thread cause I can then start growing veg, blimey since I started this the threads grown hasn't it!    I'll never get the time to read back on all these pages!

DH tried to be the big boss man when I was looking at all the seeds but I've put my foot down and said this will be my thing only.


----------



## Little Wolf (Nov 25, 2004)

Just quickly subscribing ... will be starting growing veggies asap ...


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Blimey had to dig this thread out - I've finally done it gals - bought a greenhouse and planted tons of herbs and veg today   Dh was laughing at me - he said when the first one sprouts I'll be so excited that he'll think I've got a BFP!  Though I got a BFN very recently I have now fertilisied and given life another way    I'll probably be needing tons of help over time if any do start to grow!!


----------



## custard (Jan 20, 2006)

Hey Mrs Nikki!  Very impressive!!!  I am mid-planting season and have propagators on all window sills as well as in my greenhouse.  It is going to be a nightmare when everything needs potting on  

Do join us on the general gardening chat thread, won't you?

Take care.  Love,
Jen


----------

